# In a world so full of crap, at least we have music.



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've just finished listening to the "coffee" cantata, a little delight, especially as I must be numbered among the addicts.

On the whole I've been fairly depressed lately. All kinds of things, but probably not the kinds of things I should reveal online. Anyway, the music has been here for me. Last night, had a bad night in most ways, but then in the middle of it I took the time to listen to Starker play Saint-Saens' cello concerto.










That is an old favorite of mine. I can't say it's the best recording or anything like that - I just have no idea - but it's lovely, lovely, lovely. Let there be a god to praise for music like that, but meanwhile I will praise and thank the musicians.

Today my wife fell in love with Joan Baez, and I can't blame her. I realize she could've have done opera - but there are other kinds of music, folks. Like folk music, which she did so well.

Here she is at Woodstock:






That conversation led on to the Civil Rights Movement, and this wonderful interview with one of the "Little Rock Nine."






Thank God for men of courage like that. I have been adopted into a wonderful family in many ways, but I'm sure that my grandparents and great-grandparents were on the wrong side of that issue. (My biological ancestors were more likely on the right side - hopefully that is a genetic thing!)

Have to praise Eisenhower as well, who was intellectually on the wrong side of the issue, but in practice he was on the right side. As well as Earl Warren and his fellow justices, who pushed this country a long way toward greater justice for millions of Americans.

The other side of that is the fact that they were exceptional Americans, and from the 1870s to the 1950s we allowed unspeakable injustice to flourish unchallenged; and even now it often appears that we're going the wrong direction. We now have a race of people who, on sight, are assumed to be "illegals" and another assumed to be terrorists.

Perhaps all we have is good music, but hopefully our better angels will prevail again.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

> ...On the whole I've been fairly depressed lately. All kinds of things, but probably not the kinds of things I should reveal online. Anyway, the music has been here for me...


I'm like that as well. I don't know what I'd do without music. I went for years without it & that was when I reached the bottom of the barrell (I'm on my way up now, slowly). Music kind of keeps me sane. It transports me to other worlds. It doesn't matter if it's classical, jazz, rock or techno, it just has to be engaging for me on some level. But classical is definitely my favourite...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're not alone - I remember during the Napster years when Google announced that "mp3" had passed "sex" as the most searched term. Somehow I found that a poignant illustration of the importance of music to people, and I never forgot it. 

It's good to share this with people. I think a large part of it is that music connects us. You and I know nothing at all about each other, and we probably never will, but if it turns out that both of us have had transcendent experiences listening to, say, Sigur Ros, we are a little less alone in the world. 

Herbie Hancock is in Korea, and I'll see him tomorrow night. 4th row! Gonna go with one of my best music friends, and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

science;bt293 said:


> It's good to share this with people. I think a large part of it is that music connects us. You and I know nothing at all about each other, and we probably never will, but if it turns out that both of us have had transcendent experiences listening to, say, Sigur Ros, we are a little less alone in the world.


Yeah, in this world of many negatives, music is definitely a positive...



> Herbie Hancock is in Korea, and I'll see him tomorrow night. 4th row! Gonna go with one of my best music friends, and I'm really looking forward to it.


Enjoy! Old Herbs is coming down here to Oz as well, I think next month. I was thinking of going, but the prices are way over my budget...


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

@ Andre

I just got back and I can't believe a 70 yr old man plays like that - he's hopping around the stage, jamming it up like he ever did. It was an incredible show. I paid $200 for 4th row seats, which are probably a bit cheaper in Korea than they would be there, but it would've been worth twice the price. His band is great too, great bass and drums, the vocalist is very good, almost exactly Norah Jones crossed with Roberta Flack. 

I'm really grateful I was there. If you're half the fan of Herbie Hancock that I am, maybe you should reconsider. It's a great show.


----------

